# not sure if we can whack a copperhead or rattler in my state



## CGC4200 (Aug 16, 2010)

We can shoot wild hogs & coyotes year round for varmints.
I haven't seen any wild hogs, but have seen & heard the coyotes, shot one with a 12 years
ago, it bit my fastest beagle in the nose, dog survived, the coyote didn't.
Now, I understand armadillos have been found in mid-south, never seen one in Tejas, must
have followed me back like the wets.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 17, 2010)

check the DNR site for your state . it should list poisonous snakes in there somewhere.

we can take out all poisonous snakes except coral snakes,here in ga, all non-venomous are protected,even filthy rat-snakes

btw a dont whack them i prefer to let the "judge" lay out sentence.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 17, 2010)

It is only illegal if they catch you.


I know if I saw a snake, and even if I knew that thing was the only one left on the planet, I would take a shovel to its neck, then throw it away.

I hate snakes.


----------



## 2chops (Sep 15, 2010)

*Whack it!!!*

I'm not a fan of snakes at all. Here in PA they're, (rattlers) protected. Copperheads too I think. But you know what?...Any of them cross my path they're dead meat. THE MAN gots to catch me.


----------



## CGC4200 (Sep 15, 2010)

*I give a lot of snakes a free pass*

The non-poison ones catch a lot of vermin, so do the the poison ones.
I don't want copperheads, cottonmouths or rattlers in striking distance;
I might strike first to remove a threat.
One of my old buds that survived 2 tours in Nam had a lassoed copperhead
in the back of his pickup bed a few years ago to see if anyone had the
balls to screw with a whizzed copperhead. I passed; looked foolish.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 15, 2010)

Here you can not kill a rattler legally or any snake. Yotes have a season and if they are a nuisance. Hogs can be killed anytime. I seen a mountain lion off my tree stand last year, Everyone kept saying shoot it. I don't think so, That's a federal deal there. Would be prison time for that.


----------

